# A new build - 8,9, or 10 with mango



## frahmans (Dec 23, 2014)

It has been a pretty tough year. My wife and I were expecting our first child this year but we lost him during pregnancy at 5-6 months. I had an idea of making a guitar when he's born. My wife approved to continue building it decided and etch his initials as fretboard inlays as a commemorative piece. 

Right now, we have wood. The aim is to make an 8 or 10 String. It's being built by local luthier. - Stranough. My design and ideas all the way. It will be a slow build and I am okay with it.

Wood: mango, birds eye maple, zebra wood, rosewood, Buni wood, Macassar ebony.

Pickups: q-tuners 

Mango for body top or back






Birds eye maple for part of a multi piece neck


----------



## Renkenstein (Dec 24, 2014)

Dude, that is absolutely heartbreaking. I'm very sorry for your loss, and I have no doubt this will be the perfect tribute. I'll be watching.


----------



## frahmans (Dec 24, 2014)

Q tuners






Buni (persimmon) on the left and mango on the right. Mango is going to be the top. Buni for the back. The rosewood for the middle is to be photographed.






Zebra wood - for the multi piece neck


----------



## TKOA-Dex (Dec 24, 2014)

This is gonna be awesome.


----------



## skeels (Dec 24, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss. My brother and his wife lost their first child much the same - they now have two beautiful kids, my children's cousins. Keep the faith, write a song and continue the living tribute.


----------



## frahmans (Feb 15, 2015)

An update: body has the 1st stage of the shape made. It still need to be carved to get the necessary contours and shape. For those with a keen eye, you can see who inspires the shape.

This is the top - mango





Thia is the back - persimmon (white ebony if you want the cooler name)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 15, 2015)

Reminds me of the Starfish shape that Rick Toone did, or at least the horns do.


----------



## frahmans (Feb 15, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Reminds me of the Starfish shape that Rick Toone did, or at least the horns do.



Yes, his designs inspire me. The original starfish was 1 piece of walnut and was fashioned with very good curves. And something about the curves and egonomics was great. 

So it is starfish albeitnwith a bigger body to accommodate more strings.


----------



## frahmans (Oct 15, 2015)

Headless equipment - Decided on an 8 ultimately,




Buttside of body




Test mounting




Back of body




Body mockup 1




Body mockup 2


----------



## knet370 (Oct 15, 2015)

mother @[email protected]


----------



## jamarferr (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, nice project. Where bought you your headless tuning system ?


----------



## KnightroExpress (Oct 15, 2015)

I'd also like to know what headless system you're using. Beautiful build, by the way!


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Oct 15, 2015)

3rded! i need to know those bridges!


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 15, 2015)

Agreed. That hardware is beautiful. Who's it from?


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 16, 2015)

I did some googling and for those interested.. apparently those bridge units are "ALDRIDGE INDIVIDUAL BRIDGE" units. Looks like they make several components. I can't see how to order them though so if anyone finds that out, post it for the rest of us.


----------



## frahmans (Oct 17, 2015)

Synesthesia said:


> I did some googling and for those interested.. apparently those bridge units are "ALDRIDGE INDIVIDUAL BRIDGE" units. Looks like they make several components. I can't see how to order them though so if anyone finds that out, post it for the rest of us.



I PM'ed you guys but never gave the name of the guys that did the CAD and the machining. But, you're right Synesthesia. if you check their instagram, that is actually the very bridge I am using.

Aldridge were the guys who Stranough and I contacted to make the 3D CAD and to machine the parts. They're Indonesian so if you are not round this region, your mileage may vary with them.

Overall, like I wrote in my Pm to you guys, it was more expensive for me going down the commission your own route. There was the CAD cost and then the machine cost - good thing was I got to pick the materials for the bridges and colour. It's duralium (aircraft aluminum materil) and bronze.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 17, 2015)

frahmans said:


> I PM'ed you guys but never gave the name of the guys that did the CAD and the machining. But, you're right Synesthesia. if you check their instagram, that is actually the very bridge I am using.
> 
> Aldridge were the guys who Stranough and I contacted to make the 3D CAD and to machine the parts. They're Indonesian so if you are not round this region, your mileage may vary with them.
> 
> Overall, like I wrote in my Pm to you guys, it was more expensive for me going down the commission your own route. There was the CAD cost and then the machine cost - good thing was I got to pick the materials for the bridges and colour. It's duralium (aircraft aluminum materil) and bronze.



Oops. My bad. I didn't see the PM. Thanks a lot for the info though


----------



## Knarbens (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow! Creative body design!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 23, 2015)

I love the look of that body, really unique! Keep up the progress, dude!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 24, 2015)

This is amazing. You have some real creative talent. I absolutely love the design and attention to detail.


----------



## frahmans (Oct 24, 2015)

The builder is the one with the skills. my only skills were imagining parts of different guitars that inspired me, making a few designs and ideas, and bein patient.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 25, 2015)

Man I'm really in love with that shape


----------



## frahmans (Nov 10, 2015)

Some updates

The neck with initials - They redid the neck





27 frets and bolt-thru




Bevels on the back not front - the core (middle wood) is rosewood and I like how it is exposed





The carves work for me


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 11, 2015)

I would take a couple swipes of paint across those pickups. That logo is tacky as balls.


Apart from that, everything is looking good! I really like the carving.


----------



## frahmans (Dec 30, 2015)

So a few update shots they sent to me. So the pseudo neck-through cut has been made. 





And this is the neck-through joint.





And so the neck is on the body.





The neck will be set and bolted. Now, it's matter of colour and hopefully it'll be done in 2 months.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Dec 30, 2015)

Gods that think looks BRUTAL.

Its a pity they never emailed me back, because seeing that I wouldn't mind trying to get a guitar out of them.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 30, 2015)

First off, I'm sorry about the lost pregnancy. I understand.

That guitar is looking beautiful. It's a worthy tribute.


----------



## Ram150023 (Dec 30, 2015)

Very sorry to hear your loss man. Cant imagine that.

Amazing design and really sick looking wood combos.

Never really been a fan of fanned guitars... But this one stands out! Cant wait to see it finished. Cudos to your wife to thumbs up a tribute like this!


----------



## frahmans (Mar 18, 2016)

A bit of update. Getting there


----------



## geoffstgermaine (Mar 18, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, I hope you guys are doing well!

The guitar looks great! To me, the body aesthetic gives the impression that it got twisted up when the neck was twisted to make the frets fan. Very cool.


----------



## BigViolin (Mar 19, 2016)

Flat. Out. Amazing.

Very beautiful tribute.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 19, 2016)

Really, really nice! Amazing! It's a great tribute. Well done.


----------



## mrdm53 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice! I kinda want my next custom guitars with mango top as well, just like yours! And how much for the bridge? Is that Aldridge individual bridge?

Nb: Bikin di Stranough lama juga ya, threadnya 2014, dan sampai sekarang belum kelar2. lagi banyak order?


----------



## Winspear (Mar 24, 2016)

Incredible. I've been drooling over that bridge on their facebook for a while. Cool to see it used on an equally impressive instrument


----------



## ElRay (Mar 24, 2016)

Synesthesia said:


> Agreed. That hardware is beautiful. *Who's it from*?



 x2


----------



## pondman (Mar 24, 2016)

Beautiful finish.


----------



## frahmans (Mar 24, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/aldridgeempire/

If you have a blackberry messenger or whatsapp, you can try to contact andy directly. remember to add +62 as country code.

Note: I got mine through the luthier and never contacted aldridge directly. I just considered him being subcontracted for the headless equipment from the luthier I am contracting with.


----------



## frahmans (May 1, 2016)

it's done in my hands. still playing it. neck is nice satin smooth. forgot what Gauges I sent them to use. an 8-38 and then a 52-74 for the top 3. Came in tuned in F and then I put it down to E. But might bring it back up to F.

q-tuners are really high output and clear. the aldridge headless tuners are easy to tune and adjust height. I use the emg eq controls for bass guitar Liking the sounds I can get from it. Having a blend control rather than a toggle switch is nice. all the knobs are smooth and fast.

quite happy with the gloss bloodburst. mango and buni wood have really good figuring and good alternative to flame maple for looks. tummy cut and forearm curve are comfy. for a rosewood body guitar, it's pretty light. neck has really good birdseye maple figuring.

i will do a ngd after I spend a week or two tweaking some things on bias.


----------



## pondman (May 1, 2016)

Wow. HNGD.


----------



## cult (May 2, 2016)

This is amazing.
HNGD!


----------



## 25itim (May 2, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss! 

This thing just turned out so stunning! I really like the extra long neck tenon.


----------



## Splinterhead (May 2, 2016)

Man, that thing is ridiculous, in all the right ways! Very cool!


----------

